# water tanks-urgent sos!!!



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

hi everybody,
did the unthinkable installing yet more mod cons and drilled a hole through the water tank,  got a cold shower in the process as the tank was 3/4 full and nearly electrocuted my self.

does any one know if it is possible to repair small hole 12mm dia hole on corner of tank at btm or should i buy new one? are ther any other suppliers except cak tanks :?: we leave for france in two weeks so is v/urgent we live in hampshire for those who don`t knows us.
wife said i should get a job in holland repairing dikes  

cheers tramp


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Well you could be a long time sitting there with your thumb over the hole! 

As a quick fix I would try elephant tape (VERY strong waterproof tape, would hold a boat together) and order a new tank for when you come back. The trouble with polythene type plastics (which my tank is made from) is that they are difficult to repair imo.
Unless someone knows different...... :wink: 

Gill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi tramp,

Not an expert on these things but i'm sure you can get plastic weld or glue and maybe bond a small patch to the hole preferably on the inside if you've got an inspection hatch, or maybe a large plastic nut and bolt of the same dia then seal with silicone or the offorementioned glue.

Although you don't seem keen on CAK tanks, i'm sure they could recommend something for you, i've always found them helpful.

hope this helps'

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

tramp said:


> hi everybody,
> did the unthinkable installing yet more mod cons and drilled a hole through the water tank,  got a cold shower in the process as the tank was 3/4 full and nearly electrocuted my self.
> 
> does any one know if it is possible to repair small hole 12mm dia hole on corner of tank at btm or should i buy new one? are ther any other suppliers except cak tanks :?: we leave for france in two weeks so is v/urgent we live in hampshire for those who don`t knows us.
> ...


A man after my own heart. Could i recommend an earplug. 8)


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Try Araldite, its an epoxy resin and should do the job as long as you clean and dry the repair site before applying.
Eddie


----------



## 93703 (May 1, 2005)

*Repair solution*

Depending on access to hole-tank .why not drill a bigger hole and fit a plastic tap( which you can buy from camping shops ) designed for water containers which dont have taps already fitted ,.these tap kits come complete with seals and lock nuts,you would then have an extra drain off point .Another thought would be an overflow kit as fitted to domestic toilet cisterns again complete with seals and lock nuts ,short length of pipe/hose to a turn off valve in an accessible position.I think trying to fit a new tank will be a nightmare due to position.Good luck.


----------



## Magnor (May 1, 2005)

*tank hole fix*

I suggest you look on the web for your nearest canoe supplier. They weld plastic on a regular basis as a lot of modern canoes are injection moulded plastic. I know of a couple down here in Devon but it's a long way from you.

Unfortunately Araldite will not work on plastic of this type. It will peel off quickly.


----------



## 89601 (May 31, 2005)

If hole isn´t right in the corner you could try using a stainless steel M12 bolt. Put a rubber washer on each side of wall and an additional stainless steel washer on top of them. Fill gap between rubber nuts with Sikaflex. Firlmy tighten with a M12 nut. I doubt any water will pass for the rest of the tanks life.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

tramp said:


> wife said i should get a job in holland repairing dikes


No Tramp, you'd be crap! :wink: Your supposed to bung up holes, not make them. Anyway lesbians can look after themselves without an incompetent Englishman sticking his oar in! :lol:


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi tramp

i like the idea of campervanner, ie fit a kind of tap, but IMHO i would have to replace the tank............not always the easiest option

I'm afraid you will have to make the decision...........quickly

Ps, dont forget to keep me informed about house scenario.........

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

hi all,
thanks for all the advice unfortunatley the hole is right in the Bldy corner, i`ll have a trip to my local b+q to see what they have . the tank came out very easily so can mess about to my hearts content. the only real problem is long term reliabilty as i don`t want to wake up and find the place a swimming pool and trying to explain it to the french they think us ROAST BEEF [or wallets on legs] are mad already  .yes redone well keep you informed we have are laptop so will be using the cybercafes etc. it looks like i`ll have to do a trip to cak tanks to have a long term solution thats reliable .

tramp


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Rind Cak Tanke & ask for help - at worst you will have to get a new tank

There are several good adhesives on the market but which one will work by the time tou have found one by trial & error your holiday would be over

Ringing you get an answer strait away New tank or Goo & Bung


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*sos*

Hi Russell aka Tramp

If you are going to Cak Tanks do call in for a cuppa we are about 5 miles from them, can offer u a parking space for the night if you like on me lawn :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tramp

I assume that the tank is made from PVC - so why not consider a repair using the PVC adhesive used by plumbers for PVC water supply pipes? It is usually very effective and safe in drinking water. See link for example:

http://www.altecweb.com/home.asp?cat=SubcategoryPVC+Pipe+Adhesive

Gaspode


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Tramp

There is an item available from all Plumber merchants called "Drain Easy" it's made by "Drayton", it's a kit consisting of a couple of tapered rubber bungs starting at 11mm Dia and going up to 22 mm Dia, if you have access to the inside of the tank it would be quite easy to push the bungs into the hole from the inside and as the taper is quite slow it should hold itself in place.

As an added precaution you could grip the bungs from the outside with a pair of mole grips and pull it through a bit more. Wet the bung before pushing it through the hole.

Ken


----------



## 93652 (May 1, 2005)

Call in at any competant crash repair shop, We do more and more welds to bumpers and trim and it dont cost a fortune and is permanet and takes no time at all 
Mike


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Use a glue gun,..the type that heats/melts those little sticks, worked for me, and no silicone 'vinegary' taint to the water either :wink:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
its all good advice but i would go for the nut and bolt with a shaped to fit rubber washer inside and out or secondly plastic welding at a crash repair shop .
hope its fixed by now though !
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Seems like you have so many varied methods that you coud try a different one till this time next year

Put a post on to tell us all how tou actually fixed the problem


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I think the earplug is first on his list - it will also help stop the noise. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

hi all,
dear pusser had thought about ear plugs but mine are full of ear hair and i would miss them when sleeping in my lorry! :roll: thanks to everybody else for the sugestions i`ll let you know the out come hoping to use a mixture of glue/hot mealt/and sticky fingers-my local fixer wants £90. for a new tank speak to you all soon.-nice to hear from you again ladyj sold the bikes yet and hows the van going ?

tramp-soon to be a wandering


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tramp,

Hope you get things sorted in time, I know you and your wife were really looking forward to your trip ETC, things like this always seem to happen at the wrong time.

You've had enough suggestions to keep you going, so I'll not add to them, I'm sure you'll fix it in time.

Good luck, safe trip.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

tramp said:


> hi all,
> dear pusser had thought about ear plugs but mine are full of ear hair and i would miss them when sleeping in my lorry! :roll: thanks to everybody else for the sugestions i`ll let you know the out come hoping to use a mixture of glue/hot mealt/and sticky fingers-my local fixer wants £90. for a new tank speak to you all soon.-nice to hear from you again ladyj sold the bikes yet and hows the van going ?
> 
> tramp-soon to be a wandering


I am always happy to help - pse come back to me if you have have any other techy type problems.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

why don't you tap out the hole with a suitable size thread then screw a bolt into it with sealant. that will do the trick


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

UPDATE
well its been an interesting 48hrs,finally fixed the hole what with it being on the corner etc. have used a product called fernox-ls-x jointing compond/leak sealer, we applied it liberally around both side of the hole an inside and left for 24hrs to cure then filled tank up(100ltr) and left to fate, glad to say no water escaped over 6hrs so it looks all systems go .

on a different note service from cak tank was :twisted:  cakwe eventually contacted chelston motorhomes were the vehicle originally came from, they immediatley traced the part no to swift and said a new tank could be ha in about 5-8 weeks so we have ordered a new one for our return from europe- these people can have my buisness anyday and have a knowledge of swift/bessacarr motorhomes second to none

once again thanks for all the usefull tips i hope this will be of use to someone esle some day[motto remove tank before drilling for oil  ]
cheers tramp


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Hi tramp, thought you were long gone, or were you still having probs logging on! Glad you got your tank fixed, 'spect you did a 'stunning' job!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tramp, glad you got sorted.

I'd be interested to hear what the problems with CAK tanks were.

pete.


----------

